# Thoughts on using sand as a substrate?



## jackgood (Feb 9, 2007)

I've always liked the way white sand looks and want to have that look in my planted tank. I have a 55 gallon tank that I'm about to set up and I'd like some experienced opinions on using sand for a substrate. 

Just to be clear, we're talking about white fine grain sand that come in 80 lbs bags you pick up from your local hardware store. The same stuff you'd put in your kids sand box. 

An 80 lbs bag would probably be enough to put a 3 - 4 inch layer on the bottom of my tank. 

So my questions are:

Would this be good soil for plants?
should I mix something in with the sand prior to setting it up?
Is using sand just a stupid idea?

I don't have a lot of good aquarium stores around so anything I get will have to come from nature or Wal Mart, whichever one is having a sale that day.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I haven't used sand but I've read about many people using pool filter sand. It works better than some play sands because the grain size is a little bigger. The pool filter sand that I've seen is a nice off-white color. It's not a pure white color. That about all I can tell you about it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use pool filter sand which is a tan color. I've been told that you can get it in white, but I've never seen it around here. Just ask around at pool shops in your area.

Pool sand is better than play sand because it will not change any water parameters and is a larger grain. 

You can use it plain or add a layer of Laterite underneath. If used plain then root tabs can be used for swords and crypts.

Welcome to APC!


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been using sand for years. Below the sand I use some peat moss and cheap kitty liter(get the unscented because 100% clay). I've been happy with the results. O yeah I've heard the sand sold for kids is very fine and that pool sand or sand blasting sand is better.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I use sand in all my tanks and I've put various things underneath to support plant growth. I've got API pure Laterite under two, FLourite red under one, Soil under another and Tetraplant Complete under the sand in my Nano. All seem to do well, but the soil one (set up in October) still has some algae problems, but getting better.


----------



## jackgood (Feb 9, 2007)

Okay, so from what I've gathered if I use sand I should add other layers. How does this sound?

Put down a layer of peat first
Then put down a layer of kitty litter (clay)
Add the sand on top

Is there anything I should add to the peat or kitty litter to help plants grow better, any fertilizer or chemicals or such?


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Kitty litter*

You can have a look at the composition of some Kitty litter in comparison with Flourite, laterite and others substrats here

http://home.infinet.net/teban/jamie.htm

Kitty litter have a ph of 6.1 and a good CEC (cation exchange capacity)



> The disadvantages of a low CEC obviously include the limited availability of mineral nutrients to the plant and the soil's inefficient ability to hold applied nutrients


Seem to be a litle low in Iron (I personnally will add some laterite)

and a kind of high in Calcium but I don't think it's a problem.

The grain size of your sand is very important, to small it will be difficult for the root of plants to propagate.

To make your sand less compact you can add some other material like vermiculite or an other type of lite material, this can add some natural look to your sand


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

I use quickcrete all purpose sand or traction sand as a top layer. It has small gravel in it and I like the natural look it gives the tank. Underneath I use a combination of cheap kitty litter and natural raw red potters clay. Most art stores carry this stuff. It is cheap and the red in it is from iron. My red ozelot sword is a rich burgandy in color.


----------

